# How many dogs do you own? /A poll for Jane R



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

How many dogs do you have? I see how Havanese are soooo addicting! 
I have two and a borrowed one. 

This is a great test poll.

When you start a new thread, below the typing box there is a place that says Additional Options, 
in that box is an option that says "Start a new poll with this thread" 
Check that box. 

After you submit it the thread, it will then ask you what options you want for voting.
Thats it! I made this one in less than a minute.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have twelve Havanese. Four generations in our house. Although, actually now we're down to eleven as one of our retired females just went to live with Pam's parents who recently lost their 2 house beagles to old age. They live in a retirement home and Abbie has been a hit from the start. She's adding to Pam's parents' life a lot as well as a lot of the other folks there. Pam has some really touching pics. Her place will be taken here by another at some point by a female to breed to Posh but no definate plans yet.

When we only had four they all slept on our bed. When we ran out of corners on the bed they easily made the transition to sleeping in crates in our room. I recently added on to our house and now the dogs have their own complex with their room right beside our bedroom.

We also have one nonHavanese farm dog who lives outside most of the time.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

We have 7 havanese all house dogs and they rotate in and out of the beds and crates. I ususally have one or two with me at night - Tony is working on the puppies being bed dogs.
Finally we have nothing under 7 months and all are champions except the 7 month old twins. (Thief has 8 points) so they are now learning about beds.
We still can't get them past about 8AM but the adults will sleep till noon.


----------



## pam (Oct 2, 2006)

I have one Havanese (newest addition) and two Yorkies. The Yorkies are 7 and 14 and Dash ( the Hav.) has breathed new life and energy into both of them!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have one male 6 months and I just registered him today Yeah his full name is Eckerts Wisdom of Yoda not to bad for my first LOL


----------



## Karen Fein (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a 10 year old Smooth Fox Terrier, Twigs, and our new family addition, Barney, a five month old Havanese. I'd wanted a Havanese since I first met one over 10 years ago. Definitely worth waiting for. Twigs loves Barney. She still has a lot of puppy in her even at 10. To watch them chasing each other in the yard just makes my heart sing. Speaking of singing, Barney is quite a crooner. We can't believe how many different sounds come out of him.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

On the 10th of this month we invited into our home our newest Havanese, Dani. A beautiful 5 month old little girl. Dani makes our third Havanese, along with an American Eskimo (what my husband calls "our real dog") and a toy fox terrier. So far so good. Everyone is getting along great! My avatar shows all 3 Havanese, of course lounging on our bed!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

hey red head gator now you know where else would the dogs be but in the bed LOL that is where ours is he thinks he owens the bed hahaha "Not" Yoda is mad at me cause I make him go in his crate today I am trying to get him use to the cate .When he was ship to me they put him in a to small of crate and now he dont like them so now I have a 200 series for him he will lay in it only as long as the door is not closed LOL just enjoy your little girl .Mine is 7 months old now and its a male


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi! I am a new member and a new hav owner! My 10 mo. old male hav is named Valentino! He is gorgeous and such a cuddle bug! He gets along great with my 10 yr. old bichon and my 4 yr.old maltese. I've had dogs all my life and I'd have to say Valentino is already by far the best one I've ever had! I will eventually get another.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww arent Havs the greatest. I LOVE Bichons. I used to have one, and I actually found the havs when I was going to get another Bichon. 

They are so addictive. They need other dogs to play with, so I am glad you have other dogs.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome to the form doggie nut glad to hear you have a havanese they are great dogs.I think they are the best!! do you have any pictures posted here I have a 7 month old male Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have photos but don't know how to post them....sorry! I am not a computer whiz! Any tips??


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

sure go to gallery at the top on the left side then once you go there on the upper right side click where it shows upload click on that then follow the promps OK hope that helps you


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Number of Havs*

I started out with a Havanese because my daughter was looking for a dog and I wanted one that I could live with if I ever inherited it. She took Zorro once he was house trained and a great pet.
We now have 4 Havanese living at our house. Mom - Dizzy, Dad - Trooper, daughter - Hope and son - Champ.
No one gets to sleep in our bed, but everyone is in our room - the little guys in crates and the big guys where ever they want.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have two havanes Lily who is 3 and Lexi who is 2. I am in love with another who was just born last week and think I want. They are truly addicting!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI Laurief, I only have 1 havanese his name is Yoda and he is 8 months.They are very addicting!!!!! I know I want another LOL Thats why I dont even look any more maybe next year but for now I will just have my 1 . Our little guy sleeps with us every night.Yoda can be so goofy at times its great!! I think the next one I will get is a little girl I have fallen in love with this one little girl but she is not for sale LOL my husband said thank G for that LOL DO you have pictures posted ?Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sUSANECKERT - Thanks for your reply, I hope I am doing this correctly as I have never been in a forum before. I was hoping to put a question out to those who have gone from 2 to 3 dogs & how the dynamics worked. My breeder suggested a male as the females are dominant & therefore there should be no "in fighting" as my two females have established their places already. I am already in love with this little guy, and have named him already but want to be sure that bringing in a 3rd would not reak havoc on the great personalities of the other two. Any input would be appreciated. I did attach a picture to my profile (I think) but an trying to figure out the avatar thing. Hopefully I will have one posted soon. Thanks.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You are so welcome!!!!You know normally bring in a puppy will be fine I have had several dogs at one and they got along fine and didnt change the way the dogs normally behavior was you should not have a problem with it. Femals as adults LOL have that act of mothering LOL just like people do LOL. I names mine before I even decided to buy him the breeder named him whitie YUK!!!! And the first pic I seen Of Yoda that is what name came to mind I could not even see him as any other name now. Its pretty easy to upload a pic here just go to the gallery and you will see where to upload upper right I beleave click on that then when the next page pops up you click on browes then just click on the file where you keep your pictures at open that section up and click on the picture you want and then I beleave it says open click that then up load easy huh?? LOL You will get it and you are doing fine on the form.The more you use it the more easyer it gets Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - are you able to see the pic that I put in on the forum screen?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

AWWWWWWWW Yes you did it!!!!! Great Job!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

*Three dogs*



Laurief said:


> sUSANECKERT - Thanks for your reply, I hope I am doing this correctly as I have never been in a forum before. I was hoping to put a question out to those who have gone from 2 to 3 dogs & how the dynamics worked. My breeder suggested a male as the females are dominant & therefore there should be no "in fighting" as my two females have established their places already. I am already in love with this little guy, and have named him already but want to be sure that bringing in a 3rd would not reak havoc on the great personalities of the other two. Any input would be appreciated. I did attach a picture to my profile (I think) but an trying to figure out the avatar thing. Hopefully I will have one posted soon. Thanks.


Hi! I have 3 dogs....a 10 yr. female bichon, a 4 yr. female maltese and a 11mo. male hav. I would agree that a male would be best w/2 females! My hav, Valentino gets along great w/the other two....infact he has actually gotten them off the sofa.....they play now for hours! So far everything i read about the breed before I made my decision has been true w/Valentino! He's smart, loving, playful, gets along great w/my other dogs and loves to please me! I'll get another in the future but my husband has said no more than 3! When will you get #3?? vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki, Thanks for the input. I am about 90% on my way to convincing him that this pup would be a great addition to the family. He came from a household of NO pets so "3" dogs, 1 ferett & 1 rabbit is a lot for him to swallow. He (Logan-I have already named him ) was born on 10/30--another reason I feel he is right for our family, as both my kids were born on the 30th as was Lily. My best friend, who started this "Havanese craze" has 2 also and I will be watching them for her over Xmas week, so although he would be ready to come home that week I may ask the breeder to keep him a little longer. Probably not a good idea to bring him to his forever home with such chaos going on. Since my oldest is aready in college & youngest will go in 2 years, I need to fill up my big house!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My hubby isn't a dog "lover" either....he more or less just tolerates them! I have empty nest now and all of my grandbabies live away in other states so i have this mothering, nuturing itch that my 4-legged babies help scratch! Logan is adorable! If you don't mind me asking where is your breeder? If you don't want to say here on the forum send me an email! I live in the Dallas area. Thanks....have a great day! vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not a problem, I would assume since she has a website that she has no problem with giving her location out. She is in southern Pennsylvania, and if I recall, she does not ship the pups, you have to come and get them. 
The funny thing is that my husband realy IS a dog lover - he is crazy about our two, I just think he is worried about the havoc of a 3rd. Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Your Reece is gorgeous! What color is he? Sable or brindle? What color is Preston? Is Reece a girl? I'm full of questions! vicki


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Its is so cool how the changing in color that they do. I love it its that little extra surprize LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One 4 year old maltese, my havanese is about to turn 2, and trying to convince the husband we need one more havanese!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I have just one Havanese - only doggie. I am trying to conveince my DH we need another to keep Kohana happy and for me to cuddle - as DH has taken over Kohana. We both have so much love for her we practically smoother her with hugs and kisses - I think we should have a his and hers! What do you all think? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I can see that you've been trying to convince hubby to get a second Hav for a long time now! LOL. I'm sure you must be very excited to get a potential puppy in the spring!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, I think you definitely need a his and hers! Kohana needs a little brother!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound: Amanda...you've been working on the hubby a LONG time, ehh? He must be hard-headed? hehe. Have you started moping around yet?

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina & Kara~ That's exactly what I thought. Dang, she's been after a pup for a long time! Jim hasn't met Tori yet, guess I need to get him over here to get some puppy time. Maybe that will get him moving! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is as hard headed as I am unfortunately! Now we are to "lets way and discuss this after the holidays!" We are staying here for the holidays so it would be a perfect time! He has thought of every argument he can though but then again so have I. He also told me to go a month without looking a picture of a puppy.... no way that is going to happen!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have a 12 year old yellow lab, a 9 bbnjjjjjjjjjj m jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ok that was Jillee typing she layed her head on the keyboard....I think it read i need a little brother!!!! haha....is that what you guys got out of it???? a nine year old cocker spaniel and a 7 month old havanese!!!!! I love them to pieces!!! Jillee is sleeping on my lap....I am typing all this with one hand because i do not want to move her!!!!! spoiled princess!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby you definitely need a second one. I know from experience. It is double the pleasure and double the fun. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I have one Havanese that was a year old in June and one Russian Bolonka that was 3 in May. Would like another Havanese someday but not now. The puppy training period did me in for now. Three would really be a party to enjoy on a daily basis. I have a friend that has 3 Yorkies and they are the cutest little dogs playing together.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We have 2 Havs and a Maltese. The Havs are dolls, well behaved, can be trusted most of the time, I didn't realize how good I had it. We added the Maltese and wham, instant excitement! Shailee is the loud and wild child! She gets everybody all wound up. It's a good thing she's cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nancy~ Your Shailee sounds like Amanda's Belle  Like you say, good thing they're so cute!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I have 2 Havanese; Skiver who I got in January, my little lover; and Seaclaid, who I got in June, my goofy giant 
I'm already *thinking* about another, maybe next year. But I'm by myself and wondering if another pup would be too much for one person??

But they are sooooo sweet!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We have 1 Havanese, and 9 other dogs.

5 golden retrievers
1 Akita (actually belongs to my sister)
1 Ridgeback/mix
1 BC/golden
1 Chi/Pug

10 total, most of them foster dogs. Quite a handful. When the fosters are gone I'd like to think about getting another Hav, but that won't be for a long time. 

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My!! 10 dogs!!!! We have two Havs, his and hers--- but we both smother both boys Jasper and Cash. I really have puppyitis right now-- But I don't think we could handle 3. But I can keep fantasizing about a little red girl someday can't I?


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I have two Havs - they're 3 and 4 yrs old. I used to have Bichon, which is how I found the Havanese.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*how many dogs*

We have 3 adult havanese and 2 puppies which we are keeping to show and 2 great danes....and 3 wonderful two legged children....


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am the same - I have two boys and I really want a little girl . Much as I love puppies I am not up for another right now .. 
Our place in the desert only allows two dogs when we bought there we were told they were very dog friendly . Now they have a new manager and they have become very annoying and strict .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanda, WOW!

How many are 'fosters'? That's got to a busy house and I can't imagine meal-time! lol

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you really ever have enough Havanese


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

VERY WELL SAID PAIGE!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> That's got to a busy house and I can't imagine meal-time! lol


Oh my. I hadn't even thought of that. Preparing meals around here is easily a 30-minute process and we are a kibble-based home with less than half the number of dogs.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We have one Hav., seven and a half month old Caz, who entered our lives and hearts shortly after we lost our Golden Retriever. Since we are retired and spend the winter months in Florida, we decided that our new fellow should be small, not knowing at the time how really wonderful Havs are! I worry that Cazzie is a bit lonely at times since neither of us can really get down on the floor and tussle with him, like he wants, well, I do get down, but getting up is another question...  
We wonder about getting another puppy, not just to keep Cazzie company, but because we are thoroughly smitten with the breed. The major drawback is our winter place has Rules (hateful rules). I'm not sure if they allow two dogs. We will see this winter. 
We've always had multiple dogs until we lost our mini doxi Phoebe in 2004, and then it was down to Beau the GR. Since it was rather hard to travel with Beau - try sneaking a 150 lb. dog into a motel - and we were REALLY bending the rules at our Florida place - we decided to stay with the one at that time. But now????
I think that Havs. might need more attention - grooming, play time, etc., then our previous dogs. What do you all think? 
I might add that since we are (Young) Senior Citizens, and know that Havs have a long life span, we have arrangements made with our children to take Cazzie if we should shuffle off to the Great Beyond before he lives out his life.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Too be honest I think over time they adjust to flying solo .. 
Asta was content being an only dog but he did have his girlfriend Tulip .
Tulip is on her own now - we are never invited to visit since I have two energetic boisterous dogs and Donna has a immaculate home in the city .. 
Tulip seems quite content with her life as the pampered princess . She loves to wear her pearls and she does not mind playing dressup .. 
Tulip knows a lot of tricks and likes to play but when she comes to my house for a playdate she seems happy to strut her stuff in front of the teenagers .. At times i think she has a lot of Bichon in her and she is not totally a Havanese .. Shsh - Do not tell Donna !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmosmom,

You are too cute! :kiss: You aren't allowed in her house for playdates? That's silly. Your dogs don't sound boisterous, just playful  That is perfectly normal.

I have noticed at Hav playdates that the boys get a bit more excited playing than most of the girls, who seem to be a tad more reserved but do partake in some play. I think it very similar to "human" parties/get-togethers...especially if there is alcohol there, the men get loud and boisterous, and the wives kind of 'glare' at them and stop after a few drinks,. ound:
It's a shame that an immaculate house is off limits for play.  I just can't picture much damage, if any.

Kara


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

November 26th 2006 - zero dogs, November 26th 2007.........two Havs.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And what can we predict for Rick on November 26th, 2008?


----------

